# Snow way plow for YJ wrangler



## mach460 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a power angle snow way snow plow with very little use on it,off my 95 wrangler,comes with everything to hook it up,this is a one owner plow ,sold jeep ,works perfect $1,800


----------



## mach460 (Jul 24, 2006)

Need it gone make offers!!!!!!


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

What size blade? Could you also provide the model number so I can check for a truck side for my 2012 JK? Any photos?
Dave


----------



## mach460 (Jul 24, 2006)

DavCut;1606347 said:


> What size blade? Could you also provide the model number so I can check for a truck side for my 2012 JK? Any photos?
> Dave[/
> 
> Sorry Sold it


----------

